# MSA/All dialects: to jinx



## Ghabi

For example, my friend keeps telling me: "you'll ace your test, I'm sure you will!" Then I say: "Are you trying to jinx me or what?" How do we say that in fuS7a or colloquial?


----------



## ayed

Hal sataHsiduni?*هل ستحسدني*


----------



## Bântuit

*باش تضربني بعين*


----------



## WadiH

Ghabi said:


> For example, my friend keeps telling me: "you'll ace your test, I'm sure you will!" Then I say: "Are you trying to jinx me or what?" How do we say that in fuS7a or colloquial?



بالفصحى:

تريد/أتريد أن تحسدني؟
تريد أن تصيبني بعيْن/بالعيْن؟ <-- there is probably a single verb that expresses this idea, but I don't know it unfortunately

بلهجتنا:

تبي تنظلني؟
تبي تعطيني عين؟

More colorful versions: 
تبي تصكّني بعين؟
تبي تصقعني بعين؟


----------



## Ghabi

ayed said:


> Hal sataHsiduni?*هل ستحسدني*


Do you also use _niDal_ as suggested by Wadi in badawi?



Bântuit said:


> *باش تضربني بعين*


Bravo, but is there any one-word verb for the idea in Tunisian?



Wadi Hanifa said:


> More colorful versions:
> تبي تصكّني بعين؟
> تبي تصقعني بعين؟


You can use صقع to mean "to beat"? Do you also use the verb _fawwil_ in Nejdi? (which seems to be the Egyptian equivalent of _niDal_, but I'm not sure, need our Egyptian friends to confirm)


----------



## WadiH

Ghabi said:


> You can use صقع to mean "to beat"?



Yes صقع can mean "hit" or "strike."  It can also mean to "crash into" something (similar to صدم/اصطدم).

صقعته كفّ ("I slapped him in the face")
صقعته سيارة ("a car hit him")
صقعت بسيارتي ("I crashed my car")
صقعت الكورة في العارضة ("The ball hit the cross-bar")
انصقعنا بخمسة ("we got thrashed 5-0")



> Do you also use the verb _fawwil_ in Nejdi? (which seems to be the Egyptian equivalent of _niDal_, but I'm not sure, need our Egyptian friends to confirm)



فاول, تفاول, etc. is not exactly the same as نظل or عطاه عين.

فاول means when you mention something bad happening in the future, the other person will fear that it may come true and will say لا تفاول or لا تتفاول (it's almost the exact opposite of يتفاءل in MSA even though it's the same word).

I know that's not very clear, so I'll just give a couple of examples:

You just bought a brand new BMW.  Your friend sees it and says:  وش هالسيارة الحلوة؟.  Here, you'll be afraid that he's given you the evil eye and you'll say: لا تنظلني! قل ما شا الله!.

Now suppose you notice a spot on your friend's skin.  You tell him: يبيلك تشوف دكتور يمكن تتحول لسرطان ("you should see a doctor; it could turn into cancer").  Here the superstition is that the cancer will come true, so you say: بسم الله عليّ لا تتفاول.

You can also فاول yourself.  So, you tell your friend حاس إن فيني مرض خطير.  He'll answer you by saying, اذكر الله لا تفاول/تتفاول على عمرك.


----------



## Ghabi

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Yes صقع can mean "hit" or "strike."  It can also mean to "crash into" something (similar to صدم/اصطدم).
> 
> صقعته كفّ ("I slapped him in the face")
> صقعته سيارة ("a car hit him")
> صقعت بسيارتي ("I crashed my car")
> صقعت الكورة في العارضة ("The ball hit the cross-bar")
> انصقعنا بخمسة ("we got thrashed 5-0")


Wow, so much from you!



> فاول means when you mention something bad happening in the future, the other person will fear that it may come true and will say لا تفاول or لا تتفاول (it's almost the exact opposite of يتفاءل in MSA even though it's the same word).


Kinda reminds me of the English "auspicious", which etymologically is not necessarily something good. So perhaps the original meaning of the Arabic verb is simply "to tell fortune (whether good or bad)". 



> You just bought a brand new BMW.  Your friend sees it and says:  وش هالسيارة الحلوة؟.  Here, you'll be afraid that he's given you the evil eye and you'll say: لا تنظلني! قل ما شا الله!.
> 
> Now suppose you notice a spot on your friend's skin.  You tell him: يبيلك تشوف دكتور يمكن تتحول لسرطان ("you should see a doctor; it could turn into cancer").  Here the superstition is that the cancer will come true, so you say: بسم الله عليّ لا تتفاول.
> 
> You can also فاول yourself.  So, you tell your friend حاس إن فيني مرض خطير.  He'll answer you by saying, اذكر الله لا تفاول/تتفاول على عمرك.


It's interesting, because I think we can use "to jinx" to translate both words (which seems to include the meanings of both "to tempt fate" and "to curse", right? I'm not sure).


----------



## Bântuit

you could say :! *باش تنحسني*



Grammatically* :you will jinx me



*


----------



## WadiH

Ghabi said:


> So perhaps the original meaning of the Arabic verb is simply "to tell fortune (whether good or bad)".



That is in fact the case, though even in olden times, it was more common to connote _good_ fortune.

From the _Lisaan_:

الفأْل: ضد الطِّيَرَة، والجمع فُؤول، وقال الجوهري: الجمع أَفْؤُل، وأَنشد للكميت: ولا أَسْأَلُ الطَّيرَ عما تقول، ولا تَتَخالَجُني الأَفْؤُل وتَفاءلْت به وتفأْل به؛ قال ابن الأَثير: يقال تَفاءلْت بكذا وتفأْلت، على التخفيف والقلْب، قال: وقد أُولع الناس بترك همزه تخفيفاً.
والفَأْل أَن يكون الرجل مريضاً فيسمع آخر يقول يا سالِمُ، أَو يكون طالِبَ ضالَّة فيسمع آخر يقول يا واجِد، فيقول: تَفاءلْت بكذا، ويتوجه له في ظنِّه كما سمع أَنه يبرأُ من مرضه أَو يجد ضالَّته.
وفي الحديث: أَنه، صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان يحبُّ الفَأْل ويكره الطِّيَرَة؛ والطِّيَرَة: ضد الفَأْل، وهي فيما يكره كالفَأْل فيما يستحَب، والطِّيرَة لا تكون إِلا فيما يسوء، *والفَأْل يكون فيما يحسُن وفيما يسوء*. قال أَبو منصور: من العرب من يجعل الفَأْل فيما يكرَه أَيضاً، قال أَبو زيد: تَفاءَلْت تَفاؤُلاً، وذلك أَن تسمع الإِنسان وأَنت تريد الحاجة يدعو يا سعيد يا أَفْلَح أَو يدعو باسم قبيح، والاسم الفَأْل، مهموز، وفي نوادر الأَعراب: *يقال لا فَأْل عليك بمعنى لا ضَيْر عليك* ولا طَيْر عليك ولا شر عليك، وفي الحديث عن أَنس عن النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: لا عَدْوى ولا طِيَرَة ويعجبُني الفَأْل الصالِح، والفأْل الصالح: الكلمة الحسنة؛ قال: *وهذا يدل على أَن من الفَأْل ما يكون صالحاً ومنه ما يكون غير صالح*​


----------



## azeid

Ghabi said:


> For example, my friend keeps telling me: "you'll ace your test, I'm sure you will!" Then I say: "Are you trying to jinx me or what?" How do we say that in fuS7a or colloquial?


Egyptian:
إنت بِتْقُر علىَّ و لا إيه؟


----------



## Ghabi

azeid said:


> Egyptian:
> إنت بِتْقُر علىَّ و لا إيه؟


Can't get it. What's this verb?


----------



## azeid

ghabi said:


> can't get it. What's this verb?


لا أستطيع الزعم بأن هذا الفعل لا يستخدم بهذا المعنى فى اللهجات المحلية الأخرى غير المصرية و هذا يحتاج لنفى أو تأكيد من الإخوة الناطقين باللهجات الأخرى.
هذا الفعل قَر - يقُر - قُر و هو بمعنى الحسد و لا شك أن كلمة "الحسد" شائعة فى اللهجة المصرية و لكن كلمة القر ربما تكون شائعة فى اللهجة المصرية دون غيرها و لهذا ذكرتها دون كلمة الحسد
لم أستطع إيجاد رابط بين الإستخدام الحالى لها فى اللهجة المصرية و بين المعانى الواردة فى استخدامها فى مراجع العربية و معاجمها و ربما كان المعنى بلاغياً مجازياً و لكنى لا أستطيع الربط بينهما أيضاً غير أن المعنى الوارد هو صب الماء فى فى أذن الأبكم و يمكن أيضاً أن نقول يوم القَر و هو اليوم التالى ليوم النحر أما القُر بضم القاف فتعنى شدة البرد و الله أعلم  ​


----------



## Ghabi

azeid said:


> لا أستطيع الزعم بأن هذا الفعل لا يستخدم بهذا المعنى فى اللهجات المحلية الأخرى غير المصرية و هذا يحتاج لنفى أو تأكيد من الإخوة الناطقين باللهجات الأخرى.
> هذا الفعل قَر - يقُر - قُر و هو بمعنى الحسد و لا شك أن كلمة "الحسد" شائعة فى اللهجة المصرية و لكن كلمة القر ربما تكون شائعة فى اللهجة المصرية دون غيرها و لهذا ذكرتها دون كلمة الحسد​



Thanks for the explanation. So do you also use the word _fawwil_ in Egypt as explained by Wadi above?​


> لم أستطع إيجاد رابط بين الإستخدام الحالى لها فى اللهجة المصرية و بين المعانى الواردة فى استخدامها فى مراجع العربية و معاجمها و ربما كان المعنى بلاغياً مجازياً و لكنى لا أستطيع الربط بينهما أيضاً غير أن المعنى الوارد هو صب الماء فى فى أذن الأبكم و يمكن أيضاً أن نقول يوم القَر و هو اليوم التالى ليوم النحر أما القُر بضم القاف فتعنى شدة البرد و الله أعلم


What does it mean?


----------



## Anatoli

I found نحس (_naHasa_) or جلب النحس (_jalaba an-naHs(-an)_) in MSA (must have an alif with fatHa tanwiin) actually نحساً?)


----------



## ashraf_gawdat

The verb _fawwil_ is used in Egypt exactly as Wadi Hanifa mentioned.

The verb _y'or_ (يقر) (notice that _qaf_ ق in Egyptian slang is pronounced _hamza_ ء), this verb is used in Egypt colloquial in the meaning you want, just as azeid mentioned. There is another verb with the same meaning - also in Egypt colloquial - which is _Yno'_ (ينق).

So if we write the phrase in Egypt colloquial it will be
انت هتقر عليّ ولا إيه؟ _Enta hat'or 'alaiia walla 'eh?_
or
انت هتنق عليّ ولا إيه؟ _Enta hatno' 'alaiia walla 'eh?_


----------



## ayed

> GhabiDo you also use _niDal_ as suggested by Wadi in badawi?


Yes, Ghabi, we do use it so far.
تبي تنضلني
and we sometimes use the word"bandiq"to mean"hit me with an evil eye"so to speak.
*تبي تبندق علي؟* _are you shooting me(with an eye)_


----------



## ashraf_gawdat

You can use another approach to get the same meaning, also in Egypt colloquial. You can say _khamsa we khmesa_ (خمسة وخميسة). This is usually said with an action with the hand, which is pointing with the whole open hand to the face of whom you are talking to, to express the number 5 _khamsa_ (خمسة).

The origin of this is that there is a belief that number five is used to avoid envy or grudge. Of course no one believes in that today, but the expression and the symbol (five fingers) are still used in a funny way.


----------



## cherine

Anatoli said:


> I found نحس (_naHasa_) or جلب النحس (_jalaba an-naHs(-an)_) in MSA (must have an alif with fatHa tanwiin) actually نحساً?)


This is much stronger than na22 and fawwel. na7s is bad luck, جلب النحس means: he brought bad luck. It takes a tanwiin if/when it's infinitive.


----------



## Ghabi

Anatoli said:


> I found نحس (_naHasa_) or جلب النحس (_jalaba an-naHs(-an)_) in MSA (must have an alif with fatHa tanwiin) actually نحساً?)


Bantuit has beaten you to that (see Post #8), Anatoli (oops, I forgot to thank you, Bantuit). But I'm not sure if this word has the "evil eye" meaning, or simply "bad luck". To Anatoli: it's definite, so it has no tanwiin (is that what you mean?).



ashraf_gawdat said:


> The verb _y'or_ (يقر) (notice that _qaf_ ق in Egyptian slang is pronounced _hamza_ ء), this verb is used in Egypt colloquial in the meaning you want, just as azeid mentioned. There is another verb with the same meaning - also in Egypt colloquial - which is _Yno'_ (ينق).


Thanks for the confirmation and new information! And please accept my belated "Welcome to the Forum" greeting!



ayed said:


> Yes, Ghabi, we do use it so far.
> تبي تنضلني
> and we sometimes use the word"bandiq"to mean"hit me with an evil eye"so to speak.
> *تبي تبندق علي؟* _are you shooting me(with an eye)_


It's very interesting that you use the "rifle" word as a verb!



ashraf_gawdat said:


> You can use another approach to get the same meaning, also in Egypt colloquial. You can say _khamsa we khmesa_ (خمسة وخميسة). This is usually said with an action with the hand, which is pointing with the whole open hand to the face of whom you are talking to, to express the number 5 _khamsa_ (خمسة).


Yup, I've heard Cherine talk about this in this thread (Post #6).

Edit: just saw Cherine's post; عمرك اطول من عمري!


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks for correcting me, Ghabi and Cherine. The verb simply means "bring bad luck/misfortune", "make unhappy". I checked 3 sources for the translation, including Hans Wehr. The online dictionaries translate it as "to jinx".


----------



## elroy

Palestinian: بدك تنحسني؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

In Egypt as azeid said إنت بتقر عليا ولا إيه
But I don't use this word 
A lot of people say إنت هتحسدني؟ 

Few people would say : خمسة وخميسة


----------

